# Galveston Jetties = Possible Disaster?



## Reel Blessed

While heading to the North Jetty this morning I was cut off by a Pilot boat. It was very strange. He made a beeline to a boat that looked odd. I watched for a second and something didn't seem right so I turned around for a closer look. The boat was adrift and it was obvious that something had gone wrong. There was nobody onboard and the console had broken and fallen forward. There were 6-8 really nice rods and reels all with trolling lures still on the boat. When I looked a little closer there was blood all over the inside of the boat. The pilot boat tied onto the boat and towed it in. I also made sure that the coast guard knew about the situation. I took a picture of the boat with my cell phone and as soon as I can I will post it on here. Does anyone know anything about this? I hope everyone involved is accounted for and alright.


----------



## RC's Mom

Sure doesn't sound good.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Wow sounds bad..


----------



## 4-G-RANCH

That sound's real bad don't think somone got a hook in the finger.........


----------



## 007

Sounds like they hit something if the console had broke off and fell forward, like maybe the jetty.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Sounds like the pilot boat ran over it.


----------



## royboy42

thats crazy, now im curious to see what was going on.


----------



## Reel Blessed

mwb007 said:


> Sounds like they hit something if the console had broke off and fell forward, like maybe the jetty.


There was no visible damage to the hull. Maybe a wave or wake?



johnmyjohn said:


> Sounds like the pilot boat ran over it.


The pilot boat did not run over it. The pilot boat saw the boat drifting just before I did and they went over to help out.


----------



## 007

Reel Blessed said:


> There was no visible damage to the hull. Maybe a wave or wake?
> 
> The pilot boat did not run over it. The pilot boat saw the boat drifting just before I did and they went over to help out.


What did the seas look like while you were out there? Did it look like an offshore boat? I'm just trying to figure out what it hit.


----------



## Ak8s

I don't know how close the flagship is to where the boat was found, but a woman reported seeing a body in the water today. They didn't find one after a search though.

http://www.thepolicenews.net/index.cfm?act=Newsletter.cfm&category=News%201&newsletterid=11043&menugroup=Home


----------



## Tombo

Nothing good is going to come out on this story. I fear the worst.


----------



## Ahill

ok... i need to know what happened..it doesnt sound good


----------



## royboy42

has anyone called the galv yaught basin? In that area thats prob where boat may have been launched from.


----------



## yep

Has anyone heard any updates, how about those pics?


----------



## NattyArty713

Sounds bad. Maybe the pics will allow someone to give more info.


----------



## Reel Blessed

Sorry about the quality. I took them with my phone. Does anyone know who owns this boat?


----------



## 007

Reel Blessed said:


> Sorry about the quality. I took them with my phone. Does anyone know who owns this boat?


It is bad!! These guys hit something and came to an abrupt stop!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod

This sure is weird. Nice boat, new Suzuki, offshore rods rigged out. If they hit something that hard the hull I would think would be taking on water, who knows. I bet he may have hit a big wake from a ship and nose dove the boat into the following wake and threw them foward. Someone probably saw it and rushed them to the hospital hopefully. Hope they weren't ejected. But why leave the boat adrift?


----------



## Captain Dave

*Where on the North Jetty*

I have seen a many a boat around the jettties that either went up on the rocks or worse.

If the boat was near the jetties, the survivors may of walked the rock down to a point.

Today was a above busy saturday. I went to the south jet and a bit off shore to aviod the N jetty crowd... Water was brown on the south, but green to fishable on the north and towards the bolivor side.

Prayers sent. Hope that there is good news at the end of this story.


----------



## troutranger

Here is a theory, shrimp boat hit the boat with it's boom. Have heard stories in the past of shrimp boat on auto pilot and nobody watching hitting fishig boats and not even stoping.


----------



## Bruce J

I bet a shrimper boom would have broken or knocked the rods out of the leaning post or T-top.


----------



## FishinHippie

Those T-tops are very heavy and if they hit a wave hard enough... and the bolts were weak enough... Hope no one was under it when it came down... 

Anyone find the story yet?


----------



## alwayswrkn

Read it on the internet news,Boat hit the jetty's about 4:00 am . 3 injured and taken to hospital,1 other with minor injuries.
http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=0d7fa5e517215a09


----------



## HoustonKid

alwayswrkn said:


> Read it on the internet news,Boat hit the jetty's about 4:00 am . 3 injured and taken to hospital,1 other with minor injuries.
> http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=0d7fa5e517215a09


Article says the boat sank. This boat did not sink.


----------



## aqua pimp

The hull would be tore up if it slammed into the jetties

AQUA PIMP


----------



## Captain Dave

*Anyone have access to the Coast Guard logs*

I seen a black fishing pole sticking up out of the rocks about half way up the south jetty yesterday wondering how or why it got there ???

Glad the 2nd accident had all survivors..

BTW, Anyone have access to the Coast Guard logs

Hopefully the correct story will surface.


alwayswrkn said:


> Read it on the internet news,Boat hit the jetty's about 4:00 am . 3 injured and taken to hospital,1 other with minor injuries.
> http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=0d7fa5e517215a09


----------



## Dipsay

Either way..someone had a bad day..Sorry to hear.


----------



## hilldo

Bummer... wishing for the best.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Still nothing huh? Looking forward to hear what happened.


----------



## Hotrod

This sounds like 2 different accidents. It says 3 boaters ran their boat into jetties. A 4th boaters boat sunk. Story sounds like 2 different accidents and a miswording on number of boaters.


----------



## HoustonKid

Anyway you slice it, I hope all are ok.


----------



## Top Kat

I hope all is well with the people involved..


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Wondering if they hit a big wake from a Pilot Boat, so they went back to rescue boat later (feeling guilty maybe?)
Some friends of mine hit the Sabine jetties once, similar damage to the boat, as they removed the center console w/ their bodies (ouch). The boat didn't sink, but was listing, while laying against the jetty rocks.


----------



## Reel Blessed

I just received a couple pm's from a family member telling me what happened. They are supposed to call me back tonight or tomorrow and then I will post the details. I do not want to post on this until I have everthing straight.


----------



## RC's Mom

Reel Blessed said:


> I just received a couple pm's from a family member telling me what happened. They are supposed to call me back tonight or tomorrow and then I will post the details. I do not want to post on this until I have everthing straight.


Please do post up..and thanks for waiting until the story is straight.


----------



## Highseas

*SOUTH JETTIES*

Yes everyone on the boat is ok. They cut the corner of the south jetties and came to a quick stop. One person walked away unscratched. One had broken arm and a couple broken ribs with a concussion. the other two both had shattered forearms and one lost eight teeth and numerous stitches. 3 out of 4 are home the other is having surgery on his wrist. Thanks for all the thoughts. EVERYONE IS OK.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

So, they hit the end of the south jetty or just turned to sharp or what? Thanks for the info. Just curious. Glad everyone made it out OK.
Steve


----------



## Highseas

just turned too sharp, thought they had cleared the jetties.


----------



## 007

mwb007 said:


> Sounds like they hit something if the console had broke off and fell forward, like maybe the jetty.


Glad to hear that everyone is going to be ok! I'd like to know what kind of boat it is. It hit the jetty and did all of that damage and was still floating...pretty good boat if you ask me.


----------



## Highseas

Robalo '95 2320 all redone


----------



## 007

Highseas said:


> Robalo '95 2320 all redone


I'm assuming this is him.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=173594


----------



## Hotrod

Who rescued these guys? Glad they are ok.


----------



## kenner27

i bet they came around and hit a rock under water, and the lower unit caught it. seen many people come close to those things


----------



## Htown

From the previous thread,seemed like some bad mojo came to fruition. It could have been a lot worse. That is one Hell of a boat to take on the Jetty and stay afloat. Question- Did they just get onto the jetty or did someone come by and scoop them up? Again, glad they survived it.


----------



## Reel Blessed

Something still doesn't add up. The story says that the boat that hit the jetty sank. I hope that these are not two different incidents.


----------



## fishingcacher

It is possible that the newspaper writer did not write the story correctly.


----------



## 007

fishingcacher said:


> It is possible that the newspaper writer did not write the story correctly.


That's what i was thinking.


----------



## The Machine

blood, equipment, and no one on board, not good


----------



## Texas Pharaoh

Hope everyone recovers quickly,
my prayers go out to them all


----------



## Captain Dave

Glad to hear all survived and recover.

I was at the outh jetty on sat am about half way out on the channel side. 

There was a fishing pole sticking up in it.. Puzzeled us how it got there. This may of been the impact zone.. Who knows... Just glad all will be ok..


----------



## raw10628

Yes that was him (Rick Vallone) in the thread shown above. However, this was not his second trip as assumed in the thread, just the second trip in this boat. He has taken hundreds of trips offshore. Just wanted to clear that up. Get well Rick, we'll see you when you're out pods!


----------



## dbarham

FOLLOWIN THE GPS ? im assuming thank god they are ok i bet the spot lite will be following the granite next time till they clear the rocks! what a sturdy rig!


----------



## Highseas

The coast guard came and picked us up on the jetties. Rick is still at UTMB and doing tons better after his surgery.


----------



## spitfire

Sounds like someone got thrown into the center console that would account for the blood. Lets just hope they are ok!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

Good report on Rick.. ... Glad you all are OK...

What part of the jetty did this take place at ?



Highseas said:


> The coast guard came and picked us up on the jetties. Rick is still at UTMB and doing tons better after his surgery.


----------



## Highseas

About 50 yards from the end

Rick is just dissapointed in himself most of all


----------



## hilldo

Accidents happen... that is why they are called accidents and not "on purposes".

Tell him not to be too hard on himself.

Glad to hear you guys are allright.


----------



## WestEndAngler

I heard something on the VHF if this was Saturday about a boat being disabled near there with no battery.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

looks more like a 79 rabalo-- not a 95 i really like this boat though! lotta new stuff on it!!!


----------



## bwguardian

Highseas said:


> About 50 yards from the end
> 
> Rick is just dissapointed in himself most of all


Highseas, tell Rick not to be hard on himself...**** happens (even to the best of us) and it could of been alot worse. That hull took a hard hit and was still afloat. I went back and looked at the picture and noticed the rods were still in their rod holders on the back of the T-top.


----------



## PasadenaMan

I would like to take amoment and Thank God Yall are alive. Others will learn from this and that will help in preventing future accidents at that same spot.


----------



## seattleman1969

PasadenaMan said:


> I would like to take amoment and Thank God Yall are alive. Others will learn from this and that will help in preventing future accidents at that same spot.


One more prayer of thanks added, AMEN!


----------



## WestEndAngler

I just got through reading everything, and actually saw the guys they passed us on the way out early Saturday morning. We went out of the North Jetty boat cut then ran a different course before proceeding due South. Very sorry to hear about there misfortune but glad everyone was ok. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Htown

Highseas,
Does he have a room # down here at utmb?


----------



## craig ellington

I know this boat and my son and I talked to Rick and his crew friday night while they were prepareing to leave. We both dock at Eagle point. Thank God you are all alive. 

Highseas, Let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## Highseas

Htown said:


> Highseas,
> Does he have a room # down here at utmb?


No room number yet they are getting ready to move him to his own room.


----------



## FishinHippie

They must have hit initially on the lower unit... this is a tough boat but if the hull hit the rocks, I don't think it would be floating.

glad everyone is ok!


----------



## ccrocker1313

My Wife talked to UTMB today he's going to be moved to his own room this aftrenoon, they wouldn't say much but he's still got away to go ... my payers go to him and his family.. please be careful on the water you just never know...Ricky's like a son to me...


----------



## ineedtofish

Prayers from all of us at Hoover's. Rick is a great friend to all of us. He worked with us for several years

Jeff


----------



## BigPig069

Prayers to all involved Ricky sold me my boat at the Corpus Boat Show and Jeff you helped me out on the test ride, My prayers to Rick and all.


----------



## capt. david

have taken rick and a couple of his buddies fishing this year. wishing all of them a speedy recovery. heard about this today.


----------



## Mark Godleski

*If it was a Robolo I heard that four people were heading offshore before daylight and ran into South Jetties. All were banged up pretty bad. One was an ex Navy Seal who I heard got several of them out of the water. That's all I gotta say about that.....;.
*


----------



## Mark Godleski

*Loose Boat*

If it was a Robolo I heard that four people were headed offshore before daylight an ran into the S Jetties.3 were banged up pretty good and 1 only had a black eye.


----------



## 007

Mark Godleski said:


> If it was a Robolo I heard that four people were headed offshore before daylight an ran into the S Jetties.3 were banged up pretty good and 1 only had a black eye.


*If it was a Robolo I heard that four people were heading offshore before daylight and ran into South Jetties. All were banged up pretty bad. One was an ex Navy Seal who I heard got several of them out of the water. That's all I gotta say about that.....;.
*

*????????HUH????????????

*
* 
*


----------



## WestEndAngler

Dont think he read the whole thread Mike...

The robalo hulls can take a pounding... 10 year warranties and it obviously remained afloat long enough for medical attention to arrive on scene.


----------



## Hotrod

I can guess all the blood came fom the guy that lost 8 teeth, thats pain I hope I never have to experience.


----------



## Highseas

First of all Mike I was on the boat just before it stopped. I dont know where you got your info but its not accurate. One was in the Navy but no SEAL.


----------



## boom!

glad you guys are ok. tell us about it someday.


----------



## Highseas

I meant Mark sorry Mike been a long couple days just tired of all the hearsay


----------



## Htown

highseas,
I am on call down here for Eduard, so i will look him up if i can get him something.


----------



## texasfisherman

I saw the boat in a rack at GYB yesterday when I went down to pull my boat. They definitely hit the jetty hard. There is a huge chunk missing about 2' down on the keel. I was surprised at the amout of floatation packed into that hull. Good boat, those guys are really lucky. Best wishes, hope everyone recovers quickly.


----------



## ineedtofish

We just got off the phone with Rick. He is out of ICU doing OK they are going to keep him for a couple of more days. He is pretty banged up. Two other guys are out of the hospital from what he says and the other was just bruised up. I told him about all the 2coolers praying for them and he says thanks. You can tell his spirit is down and he is really ****** off about his arm, its broke in three different spots. If I talk to him more I will keep you posted. Jeff


----------



## WestEndAngler

Glad everyone is making a good recovery prayers still being sent...

I am sure he'll go again with another Robalo hull... After taking a pounding like that and keeping them afloat and making it back to dry dock, wow... Robalo makes it tough for us to sink 'em...


----------



## Don Flanagan

A bost with four people onboard ran into the South Jetty at 4:00 am the other night. On their way offshore.
Three were okay and one was hurt pretty bad.
May be the boat found adift.


----------



## 007

Don Flanagan said:


> A bost with four people onboard ran into the South Jetty at 4:00 am the other night. On their way offshore.
> Three were okay and one was hurt pretty bad.
> May be the boat found adift.


Read the first post on thread! Great hull!!


----------



## Captn C

I used to have an early 90's Robalo that was the same size. It sure was a solid boat!

I can't help but notice the boat doesn't appear to have radar. The hair on the back of my neck stands on end running at night even with radar...not sure if I have the balls to run in the dark without it (dark of the moon to boot!).

Glad all are going to live to fish again!


----------



## Htown

Capt C,
I talked with him, he had his gps zoomed in too much.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Htown said:


> Capt C,
> I talked with him, he had his gps zoomed in too much.


I've had the same thing happen on a few sandbars, it can happen to anyone at anytime and at speed the amount of time you have to react is almost non existant.


----------



## Captn C

WestEndAngler said:


> I've had the same thing happen on a few sandbars, it can happen to anyone at anytime and at speed the amount of time you have to react is almost non existant.


Yeah...I've done it too...made it though the pass at 1am 2 years ago and got feelin all warm and fuzzy after breaching the surf safely, but got too close the edge of the channel! I was just watching the radar and didn't account for the lost signal caused by the T-Top.

Problem fixed! I had a plate welded to the front of my T-Top for the radar to sit on and raised the back of the dome to counter bow rise.

It's a little tough to see, but here is pic.....yes that is three GPS antennas!


----------



## Chase This!

Htown said:


> Capt C,
> I talked with him, he had his gps zoomed in too much.


huh?


----------



## Captn C

Chase This! said:


> huh?


I was not sure what he was referring to either Brandon, but I am guessing he had a waypoint at the end of the jetty (non-map GPS) and thought he had already pasted his waypoint.


----------



## Profish00

Chase This! said:


> huh?


His waypoing might be off a tad, some GPS units are only good within 10 meters.

so zooming in makes it worse. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Htown

Chase, 
He thought he had already past it and was going about 18 knots. All electronics can be off from time to time.


----------



## Swells

Tell me about it. I get AIS ship data through the USCG that has automatic GPS in it, and sometimes I got ships on dry land and refineries way out at sea. Nothing substitutes for a good pair of eyes and some common sense. I'm not kidding, we had chemical tankers on dry land 10 miles inland, no bayou or nothing. Don't tell me that stuff works 10 meters all the time. Maybe about 95 percent of the time. I think the satellites get goofy or something.


----------



## tpope

NASA geeks get goofy?

Remember Hubble....


----------



## wet dreams

This is the very reason the only waypoint around the jetties I have is the second or third bouy offshore of the jetties...WW


----------



## Ernest

Amen, Wet Dreams. Amen. 

Mine are set a good distance offshore, and when its clear and calm, its easy to adjust off of the mark and cut the corner. Other times, you can run the number and know, without a doubt, you will be safe and clear by a wide margin even if vis. is zero.


----------



## Outcast

Same setup here brother! Gotta be clear or you might end up a rock ornament!



Ernest said:


> Amen, Wet Dreams. Amen.
> 
> Mine are set a good distance offshore, and when its clear and calm, its easy to adjust off of the mark and cut the corner. Other times, you can run the number and know, without a doubt, you will be safe and clear by a wide margin even if vis. is zero.


----------



## 007

Ernest said:


> Amen, Wet Dreams. Amen.
> 
> Mine are set a good distance offshore, and when its clear and calm, its easy to adjust off of the mark and cut the corner. Other times, you can run the number and know, without a doubt, you will be safe and clear by a wide margin even if vis. is zero.


I do the same thing!!


----------



## Roby

FishinHippie said:


> They must have hit initially on the lower unit... this is a tough boat but if the hull hit the rocks, I don't think it would be floating.
> 
> glad everyone is ok!


I used to own a 90 model 2120 that I kept at Eagle Point a few years ago. I hit a submerged pipe near the wells across the channel from Redfish doing about 30. The boat came out of the water and bent the caviataion plate on the lower unit. I high tailed it to my slip and got her on the lift fearing a huge gash in the hull. Only damage was an 8ft. long scratch about a 1/4' wide that removed the gel coat. The hull was undamaged. Those old Robalo's are built like tanks. A "buddy" nick named mine "Sea Slug" due to it's lack of speed woth a 225 on a 21 ft. boat.


----------



## Koolero

Also being a member of the elite "FAILED JETTY JUMPERS" club my heart goes out to all involved, wish you all a speedy recovery !!!


----------



## donf

Q Beam 
GPS


----------

